# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Schmerzen im Fugelenk

## Hanso

Hi lieber Surfergemeinde,
vorweck erstmal ein dickes Lob an die Redaktion, dass ihr so eine Rubrik im Forum erffnet habt. SUPER!
Nun zu meinem Wehwechen:
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit Schmerzen im Fugelenk, es zieht dann meistens, wenn ich meinen Fu anwinkle (kann aber noch problemlos laufen, ect.) 
Ich habe mir das beim Vulcan ben zugezogen (beim Fallen in der Fuschlaufe hngen geblieben). Ich denke das Problem sollte einigen bekannt sein, die das Manver, o.. mal gemacht haben.
Kennt ihr da vlt. ein paar bungen, die man machen kann damit das besser wird? Oder sollte man damit lieber direkt zum Sportarzt hetzen?
Schne Gre und vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus
Mr. Hanso

----------


## Syncro

war bei mir auch so.... ich habe dann einfach befor ich vulcan trainiere 2 normale runden gefahrnen mit halt duckjibe und so, dann wars so aufgewrmt, dass es nicht mehr schmerzte...
alternativ wre am strand dehnen und aufwrmen, aber wer tut das schon wenn man extra auf den wind wartet  :Big Smile:

----------


## Hanso

Ist definitiv nicht verkehrt sich vor dem surfen etwas aufzuwrmen, bzw sich danach auszudehnen.
Was hast du denn gemacht, damit die schmerzen weggehen? Oder war das bei dir nur kurzzeitig?
Mit 19 fhlt man sich wie ein opa xD
Schnes Wochenende

----------


## mr.hoe777

also ich hatte durchs handball spielen schon paar mal nen bnderriss im fugelenk. so schlimm wirds bei dir wohl nicht sein, denn das wrde man auch auf jeden fall optisch wahrnehmen, weil das nmlich tierisch anschwillt. was allerdings gut sein kann ist, dass du dir vielleicht ein paar bnder berdehnt hast. ist meist sogar schmerzhafter als ein bnderriss, da bei einem bnderriss auch gleichzeitig einige schmerzrezeptoren durchtrennt werden.
was anderes knnte ich mir durch deine schilderungen schwer vorstellen, da im fugelenk beim "umknicken" eigentlich kaum was anderes passieren kann. es sei denn, es ist richtig schlimm und eine fraktur tritt auf. wenn es tatschlich einen bnderdehnung ist, wrde ich dir strickt davon abraten, dich vorher zu dehnen, da du so den heilungsprozess verlngern wrdest, wenn du die gerade gestraften bnder wieder dehnst. das einzige was bei einer bnderdehnung bzw. bei einem bnderriss hilft, ist abwarten. 
wie lange hast du denn schon die schmerzen und wann war der zeitpunkt der verletzung? wenn du sechs wochen nach dem umknicken immer noch schmerzen hast, wrde ich dir raten zum arzt zu gehen. ansosnten einfach ganz normal weiter machen, nur halt sehr vorsichtig sein =) vielleicht hast du ja auch eine bandage oder sowas, die du dann beim sport (beim surfen ist das natrlich bisschen schwieriger, aber vielleicht passt die ja mit in den schuh xD) tragen knntest.
also soweit kann ich dir aus meiner erfahrung erstmal tipps geben. gute besserung
mr.hoe

----------


## Syncro

bei mir wars immer nur kurzzeitig. das heist wenn ich den surftag falsch begonnen habe, dann tat es halt den ganzen tag weh. aber am nchsten tag konnte ich wieder alles normal tun.
aber son vulcan versuch geht natrlich immer auf die bnder...
ja ich bin mit meine 20 auch schon fast opa  :Big Smile:

----------


## paulchen

Hi!
falls es wirklich eine bnderdehnung ist, solltest du das von einem arzt ansehen lassen. ich hatte auch eine schwache bnderdehnung und hatte in folge dessen vom arzt eine schiene bekommen. diese habe ich dann 2 bis 3 wochen getragen und bin damit auch surfen gegangen. das fersenband der schiene hat sich zwar mehrmals durch den standlack aufgelst jedoch kann man dies selbst notdrftig reparieren. mich hat die schiene beim surfen nicht gestrt, jedoch das fussgelenkt gesttzt und vorallem sicherheit gegeben (man hat dann nicht stndig paranoia dass man nochmals umknicken kann).
um die schmerzen zu lindern hilft auch eine schmerz-gel/creme und ruhe geben...  :Happy: 

gre, paul

----------


## Hanso

Also erstmal danke fr all die tipps. Ich denke vielen surfern ist damit geholfen :Happy: 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um eine bnderdehnung bei mir handelt. Bekommt man diese schienen auch ohne rezept im sanitrhaus? Ich habe mir die dehnung so anfang april zugezogen, ist also schon eine weile her. 
Schne Gre und vielen dank nochmals fr die Tipps
Mr. Hanso

----------


## paulchen

hi!
eine schiene bekommst du auch ohne rezept. ich hatte dieses model:
http://www.careshop.de/mueller-kaelt...ce-p-1631.html
durch die kunstoff-hartschaale gibt die schiene viel seitlichen halt, jedoch wie bereits erwhnt hat dieses modell ein sehr dnnes fersenband, dass durch den standlack leicht aufscheuert und bricht. ich denke auf dieser seite findest du sicher ein noch idealeres modell. ein versuch ist es vielleicht wert...
schne gre zurck
paul

----------


## strandkind

moin. zu dem thema kann ich dir nur sagen: fragste 30 leute bekommste 32 antworten. wrde bei solchen wehwehchen die chronisch sind mal nen mediziner ranziehen. der bringt dich nicht sofort in den op packt dich innen gips, den kann man auch einfach mal drberschaun lassen und mal nach seiner meinung fragen, die meist n bischen qualifizierter sein kann. msstest ihm vllt mal die bewegung im fugelenk beschreiben die du gemacht hast denn ich denke nicht dass er mit vulcan viel anfangen kann :Wink:  sonst sind die rzte aber gar nicht mal sooo dumm :Wink: 

gute besserung, dude!
auf baldiges rumgehopse mit fittem fu

greetz

----------


## Hanso

Also ich war mit meinem wehwehchen beim sportarzt und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es sich um eine achillesversen-entzndung handelt.
Vielleicht nochmal ganz wissenswert fr leute, die damit evtl auch probleme haben
schne Gre Mr Hanso

----------


## strandkind

Moin Leute,
ich studiere Sport uns muss im Rahmen eines Medizinseminars ber Sportverletzungen am Fugelenk referieren. Wie das bei Surfern so ist, sucht man da den Bezug zum eigenen, geliebten Sport, der sich ja auch ganz gut anbietet. Zum Glck hab ich selbst noch keine Probleme mit meinem Fugelenk gemacht.
Das ist aber auch ein winziger Nachteil, denn ich bentige noch Rntgenbilder von Brchen etc. an denen man erzhlen knnte wie behandelt wurde. Es wre MEGA GEIL wenn es Leute unter euch gibt die mir genau solche Bilder zuschicken knntet. Alles natrlich anonym im Vortrag!

Wre euch sehr verbunden.

----------

